# Ps4 or xboxone????



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Which one will you be getting?
I'll be rocking with ps4 next gen.

Skipped wii u because lets be real....That's worst then current gen.

*PS4 Exclusives*





















*Xbox one Exclusives*


----------



## always starting over (Mar 15, 2013)

Not really a console guy, but I heard that the new Xbox won't be backwards compatible. That's a deal breaker.


----------



## Zeppelin (Jan 23, 2012)

I own a Xbox 360 right now, and I have to say the Xbox One Sucks. They announced today that it is always online, and that it is going to basically not allow used games.

I'm going with PS4 all the way because they aren't doing that crap. If they do it for some reason, ill just go to PC gaming.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

always starting over said:


> Not really a console guy, but I heard that the new Xbox won't be backwards compatible. That's a deal breaker.


I don't think either will be. Im not worried.
Once next gen games come out I doubt i'll ever touch a current gen game for a long time


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

Considering Microsoft announced some arbitrary "must connect once every 24 hour" rule, I'm leaning Sony.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Seems like a PC & free to play games are being ported over to the 4 everyday now.
The "supercharged pc architecture" in the ps4 must be real simple for them to transfer games over. This will Probably the end of PC only exclusives if it's that easy to just transfer them tbh. Something tell me counterstrike will next, Hate that game but meh, lot of ppl love it.

I just hope a Steam app come to consoles for holiday game sales purposes. $10 for a $40 game would be nice...


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I want to wait until E3 to make my final decision, but more than likely the PS4.

The Xbox One sounds like a complete disaster.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

PS4 if Sony doesn't screw it up by having the same used game and always online contingencies.

PS4 = 4 F2P games at launch, possible free online service, probably the cheaper system, more powerful hardware, and more announced or established exclusives.

X1 could compete on some points, we'll have to see next week. I will potentially be sticking with this gen for a while and then getting a good PC if Sony pulls off some of the stuff M$ has. A lot of M$ exclusives will be for PC as well anyways (Fortnite & Titanfall).


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Right now, PS4. Though if it happens that Sony is going to do the same things as Microsoft, then next gen can go **** itself. Games are just getting worse and worse anyways.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

PS4 if I do get one but likely I'll just stick to pc.


----------



## Miyu (Mar 10, 2013)

PS4, no questions here. I just hope the starting price won't be too ridiculous.


----------



## ericalynnxx (Jun 5, 2013)

Definitely the PS4, if I were to buy either. The xbox one sounds like a joke to me and I definitely wouldn't buy it.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I am or at least was a total xbox fan but the xbox one looks terrible. Its like microsoft are so ****ign out of touch with what people want. Its shameful. I'll say PS4 but if all my pals buy an xbox then I will have to follow suit as playing with them online is where the real fun is.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Holy ****...And it just get worst, Unreal.
How is this even possible?
Why would they even show or allow this at E3?


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

There have been rumours that they'll be showing off a new Banjo-Kazooie game and it's going to be called Grunty Land. There's some image that shows a bunch of game titles (most of them cut off, because that's what you do when you spread fake images). 

Two potential scenarios. The first is that it's just some kinect party game, since that's all they have rare doing nowadays. The second is that it's a real Banjo-Kazooie game. In that instance, I really don't care because a lot of Rare staff have left since the Microsoft buyout. I doubt they could actually make a great game like they did on the N64. 

But assuming that the game is actually good and fun to play, I'll just be pissed off because I really don't want to have to buy the console. I'm aware that even if Sony does similar stuff, I'll just have to swallow my pride and get it eventually because there are inevitably going to be games that I want to play, but I can't see myself supporting Xbox.

They also confirmed 24 hour check-ins. They literally said that if you don't sign in, the system will block your games. Oh, but that's okay, because you can still watch TV and movies on it. I'm assuming it means that it will block your games until you sign in instead of permanently, but I still find this ridiculous.


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

I can't see any of the pictures!!!!! I hate my work computer

I'm a computer person though, I have both the xbox360 and ps3. I've never really used my 360 and I use my ps3 all the time for netflix/hulu plus its my blue-ray player! I also really like the ps3 exclusives more than xbox. So i'll probably get ps4 if I ever do get the next-gen. 

I've still got games to play from like 2-3 years ago I've never touched, so I'm not really worried about the prices for them. They'll go down when I catch up to the next-gen, by then the games will be cheap as hell to!


----------



## thisismeyo (Feb 15, 2013)

too early to tell, waiting till more info about the consoles : D


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

You can play that warframe game right now.....on pc.....for freeeeeeee
http://store.steampowered.com/app/230410/
Also planetside 2


----------



## Jig210 (Jan 24, 2013)

New killzone looks badass
Sorry looking at one video then posting hahaha


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

If I get a console this time around, PS4


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Too soon to tell. Leaning slightly toward the PS4, but it could change. In either case I'll probably wait a while and not get anything at launch. I like to give them a little while to build up their game libraries and work out the kinks.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Seeing what Sony has to offer...there are far too many things that creep me out about xbox one so far :b


----------



## netherclaws (Apr 23, 2013)

I have a feeling XBOXONE will fail.
If I'll get any console, it'll be ps4


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

I played the PS1 & PS2, skipped 3, but will probably pick up 4 after the price goes down.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahvav said:


> I would get a pc.
> 
> It is 3x faster than either the xboxone or ps4 and the game textures,physics, load times, etc. will be superior to any console.
> 
> ...


Consoles have exclusives that PCs don't have. Your logic fails.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> Like what
> 
> You could do anything with a good pc
> 
> ...


Could you play the next Halo or Gears multiplayer on xbox live with a PC?


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> No, but you can use steam
> 
> Btw it is next gen
> 
> Nobody knows


Well, on the Microsoft side, early signals are that they're stepping up their DRM control pretty seriously, so even emulators probably won't work. The point is that the consoles have exclusives that a lot of people want, and to get the full experience of them - and maybe to get any experience of them at all - you'll need to buy the console. If Steam is enough for you, that's awesome, enjoy. But don't act like there's _no_ reason to get a console.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Ahvav said:


> Like what
> 
> You could do anything with a good pc
> 
> ...


You're literally trying to sell me on PCs by telling me to pirate games. Just stop. I actually care about the game industry, unlike you.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Microsoft is reportedly hiring people to thumbs down negative comments about Xbox One on Reddit while upvoting positive comments. 

If that's true then, sorry people, but if you still support Microsoft and Xbox, you legitimately have problems. I'm usually able to keep my feelings about a company distant from my enjoyment of their products, but Microsoft is just F-ing up so badly that it's really hard not to. This is so bad that Microsoft could actually have the absolute best showing next week in the history of mankind and I would still hate on them for it. 

Microsoft needs to get the hell out of the games industry, give Rare back to Nintendo and learn a little thing called responsibility. This company is run by juveniles and it's utterly laughable.


----------



## musiclover55 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll stick with my xbox360. Thanks...

If I did get another console, it'd be a PS2 (kingdom hearts <3!).


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

PS4. Maybe. No way in hell will I ever get a Xbone. And it's not even the whole used games and always online deal. I understand what they're trying to do; usher in the age of digital distribution. That's what this next generation will be, a transition period from physical to digital media. I don't see it as a bad thing frankly. What puts me off from the Xbone is the sketchy Kinect bull**** and the way MS is conducting themselves as a company with all these backdoor deals and money grabs.

I might just skip consoles altogether this time and head to PC. Having a console and a library of games is becoming increasingly expensive and complicated.


----------



## Dark Shines (Feb 11, 2013)

Ahvav said:


> Like what
> 
> You could do anything with a good pc
> 
> ...


 Current PC hardware isn't nearly powerful enough to emulate Power PC or Cell BE architecture.

It'll probably be a good 10-15 years before we'll have a working PS3 emulator and progress on it wont start properly until the console is retired anyway.

Ironically, the latest gen of consoles being x86-64 based, with relatively un-customized GPUs means that assuming the AMD Jaguars powering the XBONE and PS4 haven't been radically supped up with custom instruction sets, PC hardware might well end up being powerful enough to emulate them before the 360 and PS3, and with the matter of _"fair use"_ seeming to become more popular to governments now it's quite an exciting prospect. Ideally... You buy a PS4 exclusive and then play it on a PC platform that can virtualize a good 50% of the hardware because it's nigh on identical. I mean it wont happen, certainly not before the PS4 itself is retired, but the potential is there.:lol

Usable emulation is currently at the Gamecube/Wii/PS2 gen and even then you need quite a powerful rig to pull it off. The beauty of emulation is not in just being able to just play games from other platforms, it's in being able to play them in much better fidelity and quality than they were originally and the games can be got hold of for next to nothing now on ebay and amazon, so that's how I spend most of my gaming time at the moment.

Getting on topic, I voted PC. I've been buying consoles for generations now, building up collections of accessories and games and then having to dump the lot 5-10 years later and start again and I'm fed up with it now.

Because the latest gen of consoles have very PC like architecture, that should translate to developers and publishers having to invest less into creating PC ports of their games, which may make the platform seem a lot more attractive and profitable than it has been. That, coupled with the fact that the concept of PC based set top gaming rigs is gathering ground, can only mean an increase in popularity for the PC as a gaming platform.

So I'm probably going to wait 2 years after both consoles have launched and then see how the PC platform is looking, if it's worked out that it has garnered a bit more support from publishers, then I'll do that. I know PC architecture changes, but at least the platform continually _evolves_, rather than gets into it's glory and then just goes completely extinct.:roll


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm leaning toward the ps4. Even if sony has all the same horrible policies about used games and what not, at the very least with the ps4 I'm not forced to buy and use a stupid add-on(kinnect) that can spy on me. I loved the 360, but the xbox one has done nothing so far other than disappoint me.


----------



## PlanetMyHero (Jun 7, 2013)

my order: no.1 PS4 > PC > XboxOne


----------



## Odinn (Dec 15, 2012)

PS4 obviously.

Xboxone is a joke.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

PS4, it's what all my friends will probably get and I've owned all the playstation consoles. The Xbone news never really affected me since I've never been interested in xbox.

I'll probably be upgrading my rig too, maybe even before I get a PS4. I don't see the console releasing this year in Australia. Probably early 2014 at the earliest. And even then I won't buy it at launch, because launch games tend to suck. (I only just got a PS3 when GTA IV came out)


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

I'll be getting a ps4.


----------



## Dat Gyul (Jul 6, 2012)

Probably PS4, hubby is big Xbox fan but I doubt he will get that one.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Am I the only one paranoid about the Xbox One spying on you 24/7?


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Microsoft has done a pretty terrible job of controlling the story since the xbox one was officially announced, and now all anybody's talking about are the big brother-ish aspects of the console. They didn't show any games, which of course are the only reason people _would_ want to buy one, so that hasn't been part of the conversation at all.

Obviously they're going to try to turn it around at E3, but if they want to change the subject now they need to have a spectacular show. The DRM issue is already dangerously close to defining the console's identity with the public.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

There's also rumours going around that Microsoft is paying publishers not to show PS4 games at E3 next week. Microsoft has also said that they are going to "kill" Sony at E3. 

You know what this means? It means they're desperate. This is so funny and sad. I was actually one of those few people willing to defend Microsoft. Not as a fanboy. Not as an Xbox owner. I don't even care about Microsoft to be honest. But I was still willing to say that they weren't that bad when people badmouthed them. But I don't care anymore. I'm glad they're getting viciously torn apart. They deserve it. 

Sony may have done some dumb things in the past, but they're trying to make up for it. Even if PS4 has some kind of restrictions, I anticipate they aren't going to be nearly as bad as what Xbox is doing.


----------



## drganon (Aug 10, 2011)

erasercrumbs said:


> Am I the only one paranoid about the Xbox One spying on you 24/7?


No you are not. Thats probably one of the biggest reasons I'm looking at the ps4 right now over the xbox one.


----------



## ShineGreymon (May 30, 2013)

neither ! but if i had to have one to stop the world imploding it would be the ps4.


----------



## sleepytime (Feb 18, 2011)

I went with the xbox for the last 2 console generations, but I might jump ship to the PS this time if Microsoft are going to persist with this game licensing stuff. The 'always on' internet connection is very off-putting too.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> Like what
> 
> You could do anything with a good pc
> 
> ...


Pc's going to lose most of their exclusives titles this gen. 
Next gen consoles will hold down graphics down pretty damn good.
A lot of f2p games will head over to to ps4.
A lot of PC devs already switching their focus over to the playstation and it's not even out yet.
Consoles will do it for cheaper.

Steam, cheaper games, & the ability to pirate games is the only pros i see of getting a pc over next consoles tbh.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> There's also rumours going around that Microsoft is paying publishers not to show PS4 games at E3 next week. Microsoft has also said that they are going to "kill" Sony at E3.


I was a kid during the height of the Nintendo/Sega console wars, and I was very much a li'l soldier in the Nintendo camp. As I got older, I began to realize how silly it is to take sides in anything as trivial as a video game popularity contest. And for the last 15 years, I've been largely ambivalent about all video game companies, relishing the competition between Sony, Microsoft, and Nintendo, hoping it would lead to increased creativity as each manufacturer fights for my consumer dollars. I liked the reliability and exclusives of the PS3, but I preferred the 360 controller and some of the Xbox extras, like the media player that could replace any game soundtrack with music streaming from my computer.

But stuff like _this_, as mentioned above, really makes me loathe Microsoft, and instills a desire in me to see them fail.


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

PS has always been hype to me. MS delivers.

Yeah people are groaning over the mandatory Kinect, but I don't think it's going to be that bad. It might actually be nice, which nobody ever wants to consider, but we won't know until it's available.

I doubt either one will be all that great to be honest. Doesn't seem to be anything ground breaking. It's just about that time, to be paying Sony and MS again. I'm sick of the same old games, so Kinect does appeal to me somewhat. Sometimes I just don't feel like sitting down for hours on the couch.

I'm a bit biased I guess, but for good reasons. I've had terrible "luck" with Sony products, if that's what you want to call it.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)




----------



## KingoftheRing (May 30, 2013)

I can't say yet. I'd like to believe that most of the rumors about the Xbox One aren't true. I actually might try buying both. I have never been a fan of the Playstation, but I can say right now that Sony is winning


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

My problem with the always-connected Kinect is that I read somewhere - I can't remember where it was easily a week ago - that they filed a patent that would allow them to monitor you, for the MPAA, while you and your friends watch a movie, meaning that if you go over the allowed limit on the number of people allowed to watch the movie on one console/tv, the kinect could sense them and lock the movie until you pay for the extra person watching.

Has anyone read 1984?

Seriously. Screw you microsoft.

EDIT: I was a huge Xbox fanboy before this next generation was announced btw.


----------



## KingoftheRing (May 30, 2013)

**** I forgot about pc.. I guess cause I've never tried it


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> The current knect is always on without even telling you.
> 
> The terms and agreements even says it.
> 
> ...


Not if you unplug it from the system when not in use. THe current xbox doesn't require it to be on to function.


----------



## life01 (Feb 20, 2013)

i wont buy xbone until they remove kinnect and DRM from the console


----------



## aGenericUsername (Apr 7, 2013)

There's been some hysteria over the xb1 that will kill its sales in many countries.. I don't know what to think. I've never tried gaming on a PC other than the original StarCraft, but I love mah fighting games man...


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> Once you plug it in, you can't unplug it.
> 
> If you do, then you can't update your Xbox
> 
> (as far as I've heard)


I've got one for some reason. I never ever use it. It works without it being plugged in ever, even after being plugged in.

If it IS plugged in and requires an update, then you can't connect to xbox live with it plugged in until you update it, which is the same way for games (can't play online if not updated).

You can still update/play your xbox with it unplugged. Do it all the time because i never use the kinect so it's unplugged most of the time.


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

life01 said:


> i wont buy xbone until they remove kinnect and DRM from the console


THIS


----------



## Robot the Human (Aug 20, 2010)

I find it annoying that Sony steals everything. The Wii mote>Move and now big surprise with Kinect>Eye4. I was extra annoyed how they stole again from Nintendo, with their All-Stars game. It looked exactly like Brawl to me and I'm a big Brawl fan.

You may argue that Kinect stole from the eye or even the Dreamcast camera, but that technology was out even before either of those. I remember having interactive motion detect games on my first web cam, for PC. I don't know much about their Eye4, but it just seems like they did it in spite of the Kinect which is just childish and really lacking in their own creativity.

That's my beef with Sony and the fact that I've had problems with their cameras, TVs and even their memory cards.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I really don't need more than a couple of consoles anyways. I liked the Wii and PS3 because the libraries were completely different. It gave you incentive to own both. Both also had underrated classics. The Wii had Muramasa, the PS3 had Valkyria Chronicles and 3D Dot Game Heroes. Besides that, the majority of the library for both Xbox and PS3 were the exact same. Somehow I don't think we're going to be seeing too many of those on the next Xbox. We might not even see them on the PS4.

Whatever system has the JRPGs is where I'm going to go, and right now it looks like PS4 and Wii U are going to have those.


----------



## Lemonmonger (Mar 12, 2013)

.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm in favor of a PC. There is just so much more you can do that a console tries to restricts you from doing. Xboxone takes that a bit further.


----------



## Luna Sea (Apr 4, 2012)

The only way I'd buy an Xbox One is if they backtracked on everything they've said about used games, always online, etc. or if Sony do exactly the same stuff. Hopefully Sony stay sane, Xbox One bombs, and they realise that you need to treat your potential customers with some respect.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

if I were to pick a console, it would be ps4. i already have a pc of course.
xbox live gold members are going to be getting free games soon each month... i think they're worried about ps4. and they should be. this is a golden time for Sony to captialize on Microsofts blunders. i wouldn't dis wii u though. they got to the scene first and technology moves pretty fast. a year can make a difference. i mean look at the wii, best selling console, but not as powerful as the other two. sony and ms copied the wii motion controls later too which was a big selling point for wii.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

gorbulas said:


> if I were to pick a console, it would be ps4. i already have a pc of course.
> xbox live gold members are going to be getting free games soon each month... i think they're worried about ps4. and they should be. this is a golden time for Sony to captialize on Microsofts blunders. i wouldn't dis wii u though. they got to the scene first and technology moves pretty fast. a year can make a difference. i mean look at the wii, best selling console, but not as powerful as the other two. sony and ms copied the wii motion controls later too which was a big selling point for wii.


I wouldn't knock Wii U either. Some people would question why anybody would be interested in it if it's not as powerful as the others. Personally, it's because I don't value graphics and raw power over everything else. I value systems that have great games that I'm looking for. I also value systems that don't restrict my freedoms.

I've seen the debates between tech nerds and none of them can come to an agreement as to whether it's powerful or not. At that point, I know it really doesn't matter. We're not going to see its true potential until we start seeing what Nintendo puts out for it. 3rd parties have been skimping because they're lazy, but Monolith Soft's X looks like a true next gen game to me.


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

PS4 all the way


----------



## Fledgling (Jan 1, 2013)




----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

and PS+ costs $50/yr. although, you can get xbox live gold as cheap as $35. rates may change though. PS+ is only mandatory for multiplayer gaming, for server maintenance. i always hated how xbox charges for all the extra apps like netflix.


----------



## Lady Violet (Jun 6, 2013)

PS4 all the way.

I'm dying at the reaction to E3 on tumblr:


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

lol, on top of all the restrictions the Xbox One has, the PS4 is $100 cheaper. This console war is done :haha


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

LOL @ how ppl so happy about something they supposted to have & we been geting forever(used games). Microsoft ****ing up the game.

Sony & Apple needs to finish them off for good, seriously...Horrible company.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

mark101 said:


>


I am thoroughly enjoying Microsoft's fail. :haha


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

...I can live without Fable.


----------



## lzzy (Nov 28, 2012)

I repeat, yup!


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

I just tried to put in a preorder at Amazon for the PS4 but now all they have is the "standard" edition. God damn it...I should have done it last night. I really wanted to have a console on launch day this time.


----------



## galente (Apr 26, 2013)

I dont understand the whole fuss about backwards compatability. surely this only happened with xbox - xbox 360 / PS2 - PS3? its not like it should be the norm.
No one bltched that you couldn't jam your N64 cartridges into the poxy Gamecube.

I'm an xbox fan, I really am. I love my 360. but the xbox one looks so far out of touch with the gamers and this whole connect every 24 hours or you cant play is ****ign bull****. its like being a hostage to microsfot even though you've paid them over half a grand once you've got a couple of games under your belt. 

I'll see how it pans out over the next 2 -3 months before I make any decisions.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

galente said:


> I dont understand the whole fuss about backwards compatability. surely this only happened with xbox - xbox 360 / PS2 - PS3? its not like it should be the norm.
> No one bltched that you couldn't jam your N64 cartridges into the poxy Gamecube.


I don't get it either. I keep my old systems, regardless of backwards compatibility, so I don't see why it's such a bad thing to not have it. I mean if you trade in your old systems, you only get about $50 towards the new system anyways, so I'd rather just keep all of my old systems.


----------



## PerfectDark (Dec 27, 2012)

probably will get a ps4. But I will also update my pc.

Considerign that Xbox One has crappier hardware than ps4, costs $100 more and has built-in DRM eg. no used games and forces you to install a big-brother camera, it's bascially a no-brainer...

Xbox One will fail big time if they don't change something before launch. And only adjusting the price won't help.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> I don't get it either. I keep my old systems, regardless of backwards compatibility, so I don't see why it's such a bad thing to not have it. I mean if you trade in your old systems, you only get about $50 towards the new system anyways, so I'd rather just keep all of my old systems.


I keep all my old systems these days too, used to sell them when I was younger. used games isn't much of an issue this gen. I sometimes see deals for brand new current gen games that aren't that much more expensive than second hand. there are some fantastic deals that pop up on brand new games on the web these days.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

you know its kind of strange that people are complaining that they can't play friends copies of games etc. I don't actually have any real life friends I trade games with! lol .never really done this apart from a few times when I was a kid. its not something I can't live without. I know its the principle etc.. but I never saw the same sort of outrage when microsoft essentially put out a faulty product (consistently failing consoles with rrod) with their first 360. surely THAT is something more worthy of us social phobics boycotting...


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mark101 said:


> I don't think it only applies to people with friends tho, if a game can only be played on the persons console that purchased it, that kills the used game market.
> For people that don't have lots of cash it's nice to be able to trade a game in and put it towards the next big game coming out or just to buy old used titles that you couldn't afford new.


yea I used to trade games in. but it is a mugs game, you get pennies back considering how much you might pay. I think what will happen is that we will see more online retailers doing some really good bargains for brand new games that rival a second hand price (some s/h games actually go for silly amounts on ebay). if we consider that the xbox one will do badly sales wise, there will probably be a lot of price cuts with xbox one games that are sitting on shelves not selling.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm probably going to wait at least 2-3 years before hoping on the next gen bandwagon. Maybe even longer. I don't feel the need to upgrade right now and I still have some games from this generation that I want to play. Not only that, but you never know how the situation is going to change within the next few years. Right now Sony is coming across as the good guy, but there is always potential for them to screw up pretty badly. Right now people are saying the Xbox One is going to flop, but again, you really can't predict what consumers are going to do. This current generation was supposed to be this new dawn in gaming awesomeness, but it also brought forth a ton of BS like day 1 and on-disc DLC and franchise stagnation. The very same thing could happen next gen, only worse. 

I'll just watch the situation and then I'll decide when to buy a PS4. People usually can't keep their expectations in check, but I'm going to stay neutral for now. I just care about playing great games.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

mark101 said:


> If you aren't going to play games again then whats the point of keeping them tho? Keep them all and you get nothing back!


On the flip side, what's the point of buying a game if you're only going to play it once?


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

mark101 said:


> If you aren't going to play games again then whats the point of keeping them tho? Keep them all and you get nothing back!
> I used to be pretty happy with GAME for their trade in prices, it all depends how quick you trade them in as to what they pay you.
> Also used to work out better if you were trading against another game instead of walking away with the cash and also using your loyalty card.
> 
> If Xbone start selling their new games cheap then it will cheapen the brand i would have thought so i can't see that happening.


I keep them now as I might play them again in the future, i'm more into retro gaming in general these days. I often think back to the games I sold for trade in 1 or so gens back and try to get a hold of them again for nostalgia. now i'm just thinking of holding onto them,if I keep them I might play them less or not at all as another game will occupy my time but I will go back to them eventually.

it will happen somewhere online if games aren't selling too well unless microsoft step in and say they can't offer them at a certain price. I have picked up some ps3 games that weren't selling too well (still fun games though imo) for cheap prices brand new. plus there are also sales when you can get things dirt cheap.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted PS4. But hell, I'm quite happy with my PS3 and Xbox 360 so I probably wont even bother buying one of these new consoles.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

You know it's sad when the only thing the Xbox one has over the PS 4 is it's controller. The Dualshock is the only thing I could never stand about the Playstation never liked the left stick placement.


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

I've only started gaming - going to stick to my pc


----------



## Theillusiveman (Mar 18, 2013)

PS4 and/or PC. Xbox was only good for Mass Effect and then it when multiplat. I have that "changing of the guard" vibe with the PS4. Microsoft screwed up big time.


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> On the flip side, what's the point of buying a game if you're only going to play it once?


you play them more then once? I don't think i've ever played a single game more then once lol.
I have probably 20 games and only finished 3. A few i played an hour and never touch it for months... Guess it's the ADD....


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

cloud90 said:


> you play them more then once? I don't think i've ever played a single game more then once lol.
> I have probably 20 games and only finished 3. A few i played an hour and never touch it for months... Guess it's the ADD....


Depends on the game. Some are so fun that it's worth going through more than once, and there's usually some incentives to doing so as well. Others are just good for one playthrough.


----------



## Estillum (Oct 24, 2012)

****ing this


----------



## cloud90 (Oct 23, 2012)

^ Amazing.
That Dude was on a roll....


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

I currently own a 360 and used to have a PS2, I was leaning towards Xbox One by default since I've enjoyed 360, but considering the things I've heard, that it must always online (which creeps me out a bit) and it's larger price tag, plus not being backwards compatible I'm definitely picking Ps4 between the two.


----------



## dassad (May 13, 2012)

I'm just going to wait for a price drop and new Halo to be released before getting the Xbox One, which won't be for at least one or two years so buying a new PC with a nice graphics card. Funny thing is the games I'm mosted excited for with the exception of next Halo will be available for Xbox 360.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

Gavroche said:


> I currently own a 360 and used to have a PS2, I was leaning towards Xbox One by default since I've enjoyed 360, but considering the things I've heard, that it must always online (which creeps me out a bit) and it's larger price tag, plus not being backwards compatible I'm definitely picking Ps4 between the two.


And you get free shipping for PS4 if you preorder at walmart. If I were 100% sure what games would be out then, I'd jump in.


----------



## Remnant of Dawn (Feb 22, 2012)

PS4, probably. I have a 360 now but Microsoft really screwed this one up. No sharing games, must connect once every 24 hours, all this social crap and lack of emphasis on gaming...that's not what I want.

More importantly, though... KH3 KH3 KH3 RELEASE NOW!


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Dayum... Poll results and my avatar are best friends.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

cloud90 said:


>


*RE-TARD-ED*

End of story.


----------



## royal (May 2, 2010)

Is this even a question anymore? PS4!!


----------



## Cronos (Mar 31, 2013)

I'm leaning towards PS4. It's a shame because part of me wants an X1 for Halo 5 & 6.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

At this point I really do hope Microsoft can turn this train around, either by backtracking on the DRM/always online stuff, offering a non-kinect option for $100 less, dramatically improving their exclusive lineup, or in some other way. Even if you'd never buy an xbox anyway, a completely one-sided console war isn't good for anyone.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

cloud90 said:


> Which one will you be getting?
> I'll be rocking with ps4 next gen.
> 
> Skipped wii u because lets be real....That's worst then current gen.


I was thinking the same thing...until E3--or, I should say, until all the announcements that were happening around the E3 dates. And the conclusion dawned on me: *the Wii U, despite the fact that nobody thinks much of it, is really the only choice.
*
I will say why.

*1) MS has turned the xbox into windows 98*
By the time windows 98 was launched, Microsoft pretty much owned personal computing. in their pomposity, MS made their software so intimately connected to the operation of the OS that it was impossible to get rid of it, or pointless to get an alternative. This is what made Bill Gates the richest man in the world and what gave him the bad karma that he still tries to shake off--including the pie they threw at his face!.

I never thought that they'd do it again, but they did with the Xbox One. Again, they added all these unpopular features/conditions, into the Xbox that nobody wants but you can't get rid of. And also that little by little they are making games be the afterthought to their native projects. Their native projects are TV, smartglass, kinect always watching you, and other crap. For games, all they do is just throw money at 3rd parties and make a game on their living room PC/cablebox. And unlike the PC user/consumer, gamers will not tolerate it.

2*) Due to the current environment of gaming, 3rd parties must go multiplatform anyway.* 
How many real, totally new, innovative, non-derivative, exclusive games come to consoles anyways? Maybe 1 every year, or possibly 2? Given the long length of time between console generations now, you barely get a handful of totally memorable games, the rest are third parties. There's practically no difference between Sony and Microsoft now, except for their corporate policies. like this gen, they'll have just as many exclusives to themselves and just as many 3rd party games that they'll share, and the exact same PC-based operating environment. I'd say games will now be more identical than ever! Exactly why are we forking over another $500 again? for just another handful of AAA exclusives in a span of 8 years?

*3) environment of gaming now makes boring games, all innovative games are indie.*
Just to continue for a bit, the current economic trend is to converge on everything because the cost to go at it alone in making a product is too high to sustain. It's why publishers go for the safe sequel, tweaking graphics and coding, but not changing any concept of gaming or entertainment (aside from social networking that electronics geeks couldn't care for...or "kinect"-ish motion control). The risks of having bad sales are too high, and thus the games have gotten boring! Only the low budget developers do anything new and interesting on a regular basis--and none of what they do warrants the purchase of a $500 system to play their games on. I'm tired of Call of Duty (version xx)!

*4) Aside from Nintendo, console games are pretty much PC games.*
The 3rd party developers that don't care for Nintendo--and publicly state it--were all PC-born: Blizzard, Bungie, Epic, even EA. I'm not saying all of the 3rd parties exactly, but the real trend-setters these days were never console developers. Which means 2 things:
1) As is the nature of computers, what PC-based developers want is graphics and realism; simulation. They don't want imagination, they don't want odd art-styles, they don't care for the fairy-tale stories, and most importantly, they don't care for the challenge of creating a game within the limitations of a console; a closed environment. They're only interested in pushing the technology to more expensive levels which is what killed PC gaming in the first place! This leads to the point #2) 
2) as the xbox and sony and PC have finally come under the x86 PC architecture, all you're going to get are PC games from former PC game developers, who push hardware power, raise costs, make safe sequels, and lean towards ONLINE like a crutch. It's no wonder why online has become such a wild-west of speculators like MS who have no interest in games.

The console-centric developers that are still around, like Nintendo, Sega, Square, Naughty Dog, Konami, still make fine games, but as a whole, I feel like they are now cast aside from the PC domination.

*5) nintendo is the only one that still has the heart of a console, the others have broken with tradition, which was my fear when they 1st jumped in.*
Continuing from the above, the console-centric developers that have managed to survive in this gen came from the 32-bit era and earlier, a time when what was promised--and what was delivered--were bright, eye catching games, with memorable stories and experiences. Sony started out like that, but once they took into the movie industry, they changed to what they were really about: delivering TVs and movie players, which was key to killing off Sega. Then microsoft jumped aboard and touted online play--which has now come to betray gamers worldwide. Did anyone actually believe MS wouldn't actually incorporate windows, and other computer related stuff like smartphones, and apps, and online marketplaces once they had enough living rooms under their posession? This is Bill Gates we're talking about!

*6) this video*



Estillum said:


> ****ing this


Everything this video is complaining about is exactly what Nintendo ISN'T! The problem with Nintendo is that they don't have 3rd party PC developers/publishers for the reasons mentioned above. But the spirit of consoles is still there. The others, Sony and MS are the ones who have changed. I have a PS3, and I have a number of games, but I generally spent the most time playing Formula One by Codemasters. And there are better options on PC for sim racing anyway. The other stuff, I've gotten kind of bored on, and yet I keep on playing Super Mario Brothers 3, even though I've cleared it a million times since 1990. It's a sign...that, as of E3 2013, Nintendo is really the only console still left, and I'm happy they are still doing console things and keeping their world more game-like than PC sim-like.


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

When it comes to consoles, I'm PS4 all the way. I already have mine paid off.

As far as PC is concerned, I have a custom built rig that will most likely be able to handle any next-gen game.

-i7 3770k overclocked to 4.2GHz
-16 GB DDR3 memory
-2x EVGA GTX 680 FTW+ SLI
-256 GB SSD + 512 GB SSD + 1TB HDD

I should be good for next gen.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Speaking as a Nintendo fan, I believe I understand what they are trying to do with Wii U better than the average Joel graphics ***** on gamefaqs does. Nintendo is a totally different company than Sony or Microsoft. Both of those companies make expensive hardware, but sell it at a loss. They can afford to do that because they can make up those costs with their other departments.

Nintendo is strictly a gaming company, so to them, selling hardware at a loss is not an option. I have no idea what actually goes into developing consoles. The crazy thing was that the gamecube was more powerful than the PS2 and was still $100 cheaper than it, so maybe power isn't that expensive. But clearly Nintendo isn't about trying to power up their consoles in such a way that they'll dominate the battlefield. That's possibly a Japanese way of thinking. Here in the west, we emphasize raw power and domination, whereas in Japan, technique is emphasized more. We've seen several times through history, gaming or otherwise, where weaker forces were able to score a victory over their significantly more powerful enemies. Power makes you overconfident.

To be perfectly honest, the visuals I've seen from Nintendo's announcements really weren't that much different from what I saw with the PS4 and Xbox One. I'm not that impressed with next gen visuals, not even from Nintendo. I really do believe that we've hit the graphics wall and that there isn't much more we can do with them. Everything just looks brighter and shinier. That's about it. There's a bit more detail, but that alone isn't convincing enough.

Wii U isn't perfect, but I think people miss the point as well. Nintendo isn't trying to go up against the big dogs. They are trying to make consoles that are both affordable as well as accessible. Xbox One is ridiculously complex and I still feel that there are things about PS4 that we don't understand. It's respectable that a company like Nintendo isn't just pandering to the obnoxious COD obsessed crowd that just wants super good graphics. Regardless of whether Wii U is successful or a flop, I think we're at least going to look back on it as an interesting experiment in gaming when the next gen starts after this upcoming one.

Also, the only reason why graphics in Wii U games are similar to what we already have is because third-party developers are extremely lazy and don't want to bother with learning the system architecture. And why don't we see more third-party support on Wii U? It's because these developers complain that their software doesn't sell. Considering that the majority of third-party support consists of games that came out over a year ago and aren't even good ports to begin with, it's no wonder why the software doesn't sell. This is why I say to hell with companies like EA, because that's the exact kind of attitude that they have.

So sorry about this rant, but I find it extremely irritating when these garbage mainstream sites like IGN talk trash about Nintendo, telling them to go third-party and make iPhone games instead when Nintendo has actually been one of the most successful companies in gaming. Did you know that, except for 2011, Nintendo has _never_ posted a loss? That's insane. This is a company that has been profitable for over a century. I don't know for sure what they were like before they entered the gaming hardware business, but this company has been well and alive since the late 1800s. I have no idea why people would wish ill-will on them.

Bottomline, Nintendo isn't going anywhere. People can say they make garbage hardware all they like, but remember, this is also the same company that made the gameboy, one of which has survived a nuclear explosion and _still_ works. You sure as hell couldn't say the same about an Xbox 360. All I really want from Nintendo next gen is to start pushing the boundaries of creativity again. I'm going to enjoy Mario 3D World and Donkey Kong, but I know they can do even more if they tried.


----------



## ylhcsd (Jun 17, 2013)

I'm going with Wii U, PS4, and PC. I can't support a system with DRM with so many questions. I want to own my games and know they will be playable in the future without restrictions unless they are really cheap (Steam, iOS, PSN).


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

What about Xbox One family Sharing?


----------



## Corvus Cowl (Apr 25, 2012)

Whoa bro, no Wii U!?

Joking aside, the PS4 has so far shown to be more game-focused, whereas the Xbone is more of a media center. I don't want a media center. I very rarely watch TV, I really do not care for movies, and I can use Skype with a PC. In fact, much of what the Xbone can do I already can do on my PC.

The only reason I am on the ropes for PS4 is due to the exclusives (plus being able to play online Elder Scrolls with a controller is pretty darn cool).

But anywho, PC wins my vote. It can already play games (at much higher quality) and can already do what these new consoles are offering, plus more. Sure some of the gizmos of the Xbone are a bit interesting (even though a Kinect does not make an appealing replacement for the mic), and PS4 has some awesome games coming out at launch and early 2014, but I think I am ready to make the move from consoles to PC. PC just looks more appealing, and I won't get banned from online servers for just upgrading my hardware (which would be more of a requirement).


----------



## Raynic781 (Feb 8, 2013)

There isn't an option to vote for both, but that's what I'm doing. I can't pick which one I want, so I'll be getting both.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Does anybody have any legitimate interest in Xbox One? I gotta admit that as much as I hate Microsoft right now, I'm starting to feel bad for the system itself. I'm sure the people that worked on designing it didn't expect this kind of reaction, and I'm sure they worked hard on it and did the best they could. It's just that the executives have to be such dumbasses about things sometimes.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Does anybody have any legitimate interest in Xbox One.


You know I do. It will replace my crappy Logitech Revue Google TV box. A lot of people think it's just all about watching TV or Cable but it's not just that. It's the ability to instantly switch from TV to YouTube, Netflix, HBO Go, etc without having to turn on another device and switch.

For $100 more than a PS4 you get this extra media box that's awesome even if you don't watch TV.

It's too bad some of the many good things about Xbox One got buried by their idiotic DRM decisions.

Regardless, I'm probably buying one at launch. But again, I'm planning to buy both and I have a decent gaming PC. I'm not loyal to any platform. (but I have no interest in Nintendo stuff)


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Does anybody have any legitimate interest in Xbox One. I gotta admit that as much as I hate Microsoft right now, I'm starting to feel bad for the system itself. I'm sure the people that worked on designing it didn't expect this kind of reaction, and I'm sure they worked hard on it and did the best they could. It's just that the executives have to be such dumbasses about things sometimes.


I'm not shutting the door on it by any means. I never buy used games on principle anyway, because I don't like the idea that all my money is going to gamestop, and I somehow just can't bring myself to actually worry that Microsoft is going to watch me in my living room. My biggest concern is that they haven't yet given me a very compelling reason to _want_ the system. Titanfall looks nice but it's not really a system-seller yet. I'm sure the next Halo will be fine, but this generation the best reason to have a 360 was Xbox Live, and now that Sony seems to be stepping up their online network that might not be so compelling anymore. Right now there isn't much to offset all their negatives.

We have to assume that _someone_ at Microsoft is having meetings about how they can salvage their pre-launch hype effort, since it's clearly way off the rails, and I'm actually kind of interested to see what they do. Gamers can be pretty forgiving if you admit your mistakes and show you're listening to them - Sony turned the bad press from the PSN outage around pretty well - so if MS backtracks on some of this stuff I bet their audience will welcome them again.


----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Xenos said:


> I'm not shutting the door on it by any means. I never buy used games on principle anyway, because I don't like the idea that all my money is going to gamestop, and I somehow just can't bring myself to actually worry that Microsoft is going to watch me in my living room. My biggest concern is that they haven't yet given me a very compelling reason to _want_ the system. Titanfall looks nice but it's not really a system-seller yet. I'm sure the next Halo will be fine, but this generation the best reason to have a 360 was Xbox Live, and now that Sony seems to be stepping up their online network that might not be so compelling anymore. Right now there isn't much to offset all their negatives.
> 
> We have to assume that _someone_ at Microsoft is having meetings about how they can salvage their pre-launch hype effort, since it's clearly way off the rails, and I'm actually kind of interested to see what they do. Gamers can be pretty forgiving if you admit your mistakes and show you're listening to them - Sony turned the bad press from the PSN outage around pretty well - so if MS backtracks on some of this stuff I bet their audience will welcome them again.


They would need to backtrack, not just on DRM, but also on Kinect, on Kinect's requirement, and lower the price by $100 at least.

Microsoft made their bed, and now they must lie in it.

...and yes, I feel bad for all the developers that poured a lot of work into the system. They don't have a voice. In fact, I seem to remember some developer using twitter to voice his disaproval of the online requirement, and I think he got fired.
...but then again, they chose to work for Microsoft...which is also known as the evil corporation.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

AngelClare said:


> What about Xbox One family Sharing?
> 
> *snip*


Wait... why the **** did they not have that front and centre that is literally the only good things I've seen about the xbox one.

Microsoft is so unbelievably stupid. Windows 8 and Xbox One.

"Hey, lets focus on the **** no one wants and completely ignore anything people would actually be interested in."










I'm going to laugh my *** of if Sony includes something like that as well now.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

I think I'll wait a few years before I buy my next console. 

I'm really hoping that Microsoft rethinks some of its policies... maybe if enough people boycott xboxone, they'll change their minds about things. I've never really been a fan of Sony... don't like the controllers and the xbox exclusives seem more appealing. But if Microsoft doesn't undo the damage, I have no choice but to go with PS4.

I see what Microsoft is trying to do though... they wanna change the game. Eventually someone has to if we want better things in the future. :stu They're trying to go digital with everything and package all entertainment into one machine, but it seems premature. They're doing too much at once and a lot of their ideas are kind of incomplete (e.g. based on what I read, xboxone isn't really gonna replace your cable box). The generation after this one will probably get it right.


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I'm getting ps4 and a wii u


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

PC, I'm too cheap to buy either one.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Big news guys! According to IGN, Microsoft may be officially getting rid of the DRM requirements. This means used games are fully supported now and won't require you to connect to the internet every 24 hours to play games.

The original article said this was an official confirmation, but it just changed to say that anonymous sources reported that Microsoft is changing them. Now I would hope that this is the case, but we'll have to wait and see. After the massive negative reaction that people had after the reveal, they would do well to get rid of these features and issue a public apology to consumers. Microsoft already lost next gen, but they could still salvage their relationship with consumers.

Something else they should do is make two models, one with Kinect and the other without. In addition to doing so, they need to make it so that Kinect is not required. By doing so, they could drop the price of the other model and ensure better sales. There's no way Microsoft can remain competitive with Sony if they continue on this path.

*EDIT*

Now officially confirmed.

http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/update

See guys? This is why it's important to make your voice heard. Don't stick up for any company that does stuff like this. Don't say things like, "That doesn't matter because I get an entertainment centre with it that just so happens to play games." Fine, but nobody is going to put up with ridiculous restrictions like that. People want to buy a gaming console to, believe it or not, play games. Anything that makes the experience of trying to play the game more complicated needs to be done away with.

Now they just need to get rid of that damn Kinect and drop the price.


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> *EDIT*
> 
> Now officially confirmed.
> 
> ...












Although I do have some new respect for MS finally listening to us consumers and backing down, I still am going to skip the Xbox One this gen. Call me petty, but they need to pay a little for this hubris :b

*Also if they ever get dominant in the console market, you'd worry that they'd try this crap all over again.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Paper Samurai said:


> Although I do have some new respect for MS finally listening to us consumers and backing down, I still am going to skip the Xbox One this gen. Call me petty, but they need to pay a little for this hubris :b
> 
> *Also if they ever get dominant in the console market, you'd worry that they'd try this crap all over again.


True. I personally still have no interest in Xbox One, but I never wished for them to fail. As long as they are changing their policies, then I'm happy.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> Does anybody have any legitimate interest in Xbox One? I gotta admit that as much as I hate Microsoft right now, I'm starting to feel bad for the system itself. I'm sure the people that worked on designing it didn't expect this kind of reaction, and I'm sure they worked hard on it and did the best they could. It's just that the executives have to be such dumbasses about things sometimes.


If they make a version without the Kinect, I might pick it up. That's the only thing that really bothers me about it, because one: I'll never use it, and two: yes I'm paranoid about it spying on me as ridiculous as that may be. I think a lot of people don't understand that MS wants the Xbone to ultimately be a digital console. With games fully installing to the hard drive, the DRM and net authentification are necessary or else you'll have one person buying a copy of a game and ten different people installing it.

The problem is they _really_ jumped the gun. Their arrogant attitude about it doesn't help things either.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

CrimsonTrigger said:


> http://news.xbox.com/2013/06/update


Oh wow...I'm surprised. Sony will actually have some competition now.


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

Good to see Microsoft pull their heads out of their asses regarding the One. However, not too long ago they said their initial features of the XBone would be firm and I changing. Now their changing it. Whose to say they won't change it again?


----------



## The Silent 1 (Aug 21, 2011)

Well Microsoft will actually be able to compete with Sony now, but I wonder how much that terrible press they got initially will end up hurting them. The ps3 had to overcome a bad start as well, but it was nowhere near the massive backlash the Xboxone initially got. I'd never seen anything like that before. And the thing is, they're only doing this now because Sony forced their hand. For a while there it was like they wanted to lose. They dealt with criticism in the worst possible way telling people who complained about not having the internet where they were to go buy a 360 or something. I guess they finally came to their senses, but I see the kinect is still a requirement even though literally no one wants that thing or the extra cost that it brings.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Ironically, a few people seem upset because this is basically Microsoft admitting that they were wrong this whole time and now they are backing down instead of standing their ground. Well, the wiser man is someone who will put his weapons down and admit defeat instead of charging blindly and getting himself killed. The wise man gets to live another day while the fool wastes his life fighting a losing battle. 

It's the best they could do at this point. Microsoft is a business and they want to profit. The fear of losing a huge profit on Xbox One was just too much for them, so they decided it was best to listen to what people wanted this time. I doubt Microsoft is doing this purely to satisfy their customers. They're really just doing it because they have no choice. 

Sony and Nintendo aren't blocking used games, so what benefit is there for Microsoft to do it? We're already seeing PS4 interest massively exceeding that of Xbox One interest. Publishers can whine and moan all they like about how used games cut their profits, but in the end, it's those same consumers who allow you to make that profit in the first place. We're seeing plenty of multiplatform games, but you can bet that PS4 games would outsell Xbox One games by a large amount.

If Xbox One became dominant, then we would have seen the industry completely change as a result of that DRM. Yet ironically, it was Xbox One that changed because of PS4's dominance. See what I mean? Companies respond to whatever the dominant platform is.

Regardless of their reasons for doing so, I'm still happy that Xbox One is becoming a less restrictive console now. If they remove the kinect requirement and drop the price, I would be even more happy. It's not like I actually have legitimate interest in Xbox One now and I still hate Microsoft as a company, but I am not a console fanboy and I know how to maintain some degree of objectivity.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

creasy said:


> Oh wow...I'm surprised. Sony will actually have some competition now.


Not as much as they would have, the damage has already been done.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

Monotony said:


> Not as much as they would have, the damage has already been done.


You think? Microsoft had this crazy DRM scheme as their official policy for less than a month, five months before the system actually launched. They have egg on their faces now among those of us who actively follow the industry, but by this fall I bet almost everybody will be willing to file this little episode in the "no harm, no foul" column.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

If I've learned anything from paying attention to the industry, it's that it's unpredictable. Microsoft came under fire for their high failure rate for their Xbox 360, but you know what? It still sold well in comparison to the PS3. People kept buying new consoles despite having them fail constantly. Is that because consumers are idiots? Possibly.

I've seen a few people come around because of their backtracking, but there's still the issue of price and kinect. Are people going to pay $100 more just to play most of the exact same games that the PS4 is going to have? Most likely no, but sales may jump up because of Halo. You never know. Not to mention that Sony could also heavily screw up the PS4 somehow. Right now they are on everybody's side because of their Microsoft thrashing, but I've learned never to put all your eggs in one basket. 

It'll be interesting to see what happens next gen. I'll be keeping an eye on everything.


----------



## Monotony (Mar 11, 2012)

Xenos said:


> You think? Microsoft had this crazy DRM scheme as their official policy for less than a month, five months before the system actually launched. They have egg on their faces now among those of us who actively follow the industry, but by this fall I bet almost everybody will be willing to file this little episode in the "no harm, no foul" column.


Then you can laugh your *** off, when a year or two from now Microsoft releases a firmware update re-enabling the need to be online once every 24 hours and rolling out the DRM.

Do you really believe they've truly dropped their plans? They'll wait until they've sold enough consoles before going back to their original plan. By then people will be invested and no matter how much they'll cry about it when it happens after a month or two they'll bend over and take it and do so again when the next generation comes out.

People love to be ****ed, they go on about how they don't like to be ****ed but they do or else they would stop taking it again and again.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

You think they'll turn coat on gamers again once they have their install base for the next gen? The fallout would probably be huge, and they'd leave their core audience feeling incredibly betrayed. People wouldn't _all_ jump to PS4 at once, but the next generation is expected to last even longer than this one did, and the gravity this would create in Sony's direction would be pretty strong and long-lasting. I don't think they want to do that.

If I had to guess, I think you'll see both Sony and Microsoft push digital distribution a lot more this time around. It could start with little things like special skins or extra characters that are only available if you buy a game through the online store. A year or two in we might see our first triple-A first-party title that doesn't even ship in disc form, but is download only, perhaps at a slightly reduced price. It's the itunes model: you convince consumers to _want_ to participate in shifting the market, without ever actually taking away the old-school options.


----------



## Big Game Theory (Jun 16, 2013)

Microsoft was following the Steam idea. Steam works awesome for PC gamers. The only problem is that most people who purchase consoles don't understand the concepts of Steam. And that didn't work out so well for Microsoft this time around.

The DRM idea actually works, both for the publisher and the gamer, if used properly. A great idea would be to set the MSRP to $40-50 per game at launch and then have weekly sales like Steam. That way, the consumer gets a great deal and the developer gets all the profit.

Microsoft never announced that it was going with that concept. If they had, I bet consumers would have been less hateful of the idea.

Because in my opinion, I'd rather Gamestop fall. I completely understand that there are people who cannot survive without game trade-ins... But I still don't like Gamestop.


----------



## shy_guy (Oct 11, 2009)




----------



## Micronian (Nov 11, 2004)

Xenos said:


> You think? Microsoft had this crazy DRM scheme as their official policy for less than a month, five months before the system actually launched. They have egg on their faces now among those of us who actively follow the industry, but by this fall I bet almost everybody will be willing to file this little episode in the "no harm, no foul" column.


Probably.

I mean, it's not like they haven't screwed up before. They knowingly released the 360, that was prone to malfunction (the RROD), just to get it out before the PS3. They were arrogant in the replacement policy and ended up forking over millions of dollars for the damages. Consumers complained, but it's now all but forgotten.

Sony released the PS3, not only too expensive, but with a dualshock controller that didn't have rumble. They didn't want to pay royalties to the original creator, and they came up with some bogus story that "rumble" was last gen, and so on. They also backtracked pretty quickly, and ended up paying for rumble. Water under the bridge.

This announcement/backpedaling will likely be forgotten eventually, as is always the case in the public sphere. The only doubt I have about it though, is that the company just happens to be Microsoft. Computer geeks know how untrustworthy this corporation is. They know its very very muddy track record. I guess we'll see if this stigma on MS is the one that broke the camel's back.


----------



## CrimsonTrigger (Jun 28, 2011)

Nintendo's official response on how companies can avoid the used games problem:

"Make better games"

Seriously, they actually said that. That's why I've never had a problem with Nintendo when people keep whining about how they rehash the same games over and over again and how gimmicky they've become. Regardless of how people feel about Nintendo and their products, nobody can deny that their franchises are some of the most popular and respected in gaming.

Of course, they probably have no need to worry about the used games market when 22 of the top 25 best selling games of all time are Nintendo games :b


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

My brother-in-law plays lots of xbox games. He plays 10x more than I ever do. Yet he almost never buys a game. He goes to Gamestop and picks up like 4 used games, plays them and then returns them. He has been doing this for years. 

I like rewarding game companies with my money when they make a good game.


----------

